# If Your Palate is Wide you May Never Get Hollow Cheeks



## BeautifulBones (Dec 27, 2018)

Some of you may remember this article I wrote when I first got here

Ultimate Guide to Hollow Cheeks

However I left out a key part of the equation partly on purpose to see if anyone would say anything. Only one person on lookism said something, but your palate determines how wide your mandible + masseter has to be to get hollow cheeks. If your ~ 4SD + like me it's going to be a lot of chewing or a very large wraparound jaw surgery before you see hollow cheeks. Even though I maintain 10% BF year round with low to no facial bloating

How do you know if your palate is wide?

Intermolar and Intercanine Distance







A trained eye like myself can tell from the front view how wide the palate is

Enough theory let's look at this in practice let's look @ two people with narrow palates and hollow cheeks, and then one person with a wide-average palate with hollow cheeks, and then compare how big their jaws are.












As you can see their jaw's aren't that wide @ most 1SD above average, but they have hollow cheeks because of a narrow palate. However the ideal is to have wide palate plus hollow cheeks , these examples are rarer , but are also more attractive and more conducive for slaying


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Dec 27, 2018)

Also how wide should your lips be?


----------



## BeautifulBones (Dec 27, 2018)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Also how wide should your lips be?



I just wrote a thread about it here

https://looksmax.org/threads/a-lot-of-slayers-have-this-trait.6163/


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Dec 27, 2018)

Hollow cheeks dont matter only shadow cheeks


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 27, 2018)

My cheeks can look hollow when my face isn't bloated even though my jaw is pretty narrow. My zygos is pretty shit too. What is the explanation behind this?


----------



## BeautifulBones (Dec 27, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> My cheeks can look hollow when my face isn't bloated even though my jaw is pretty narrow. My zygos is pretty shit too. What is the explanation behind this?



Narrow Pal (Maxilla your Mandible is pretty good) + Good Chin + 1SD+ Gonial Width + Low BF + Low Bloat


----------



## Zyros (Dec 27, 2018)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> Hollow cheeks dont matter only shadow cheeks


What do you mean by shadow cheeks


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Dec 27, 2018)

My palate is pretty narrow yet I could only get hollow cheeks with extremely low bf. There must be something wrong with my body fat distribution and facial bones.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Dec 27, 2018)

BeautifulBones said:


> Some of you may remember this article I wrote when I first got here
> 
> Ultimate Guide to Hollow Cheeks
> 
> ...




I was waiting for you to mention Hallow Cheeks for ages. I've always had hallow cheeks evem at 18% bf. And I do have a narrower palate, so makes sense.


----------

